# Investing in the Netherlands from Australia?



## jdenhaan (21 March 2017)

Hi,

I'm a Dutch immigrant into Australia and would really like to invest in my home country. After the recent elections and given the opportunity for The Netherlands surrounding the impending financial exodus from the UK (Brexit), I'm quite hopeful it's a good market to get into long term.

What are my options to get exposure to The Netherlands from Australia, other than using my NABtrade account to buy EWN:NYS and further complicate things by getting USD exposure?


----------



## systematic (21 March 2017)

Interactive Brokers cover the Netherlands, if that helps?
PostNL is attractive on my numbers.


----------



## jdenhaan (22 March 2017)

systematic said:


> Interactive Brokers cover the Netherlands, if that helps?
> PostNL is attractive on my numbers.



thanks. I'm more interested in the long term / macro economy, so would be looking for an AEX index tracker in either AUD or EUR.


----------

